# Must impress the in-laws: HELP!



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

In-laws are in town this weekend; always stressful to plan a menu for them, I don't know why.. This time is even worse because I wasn't in cooking school last time I had to feed them; this is a whole different ball game!

I have a couple of questions; your ideas and expertise are welcome.

- I will be making gravlax for first course. Any ideas for a nice/innovative accompaniment? 
- Is it really inappropriate to serve braised lamb shanks on a hot summer day? I do them well so I'm tempted to make it but I'm not sure if it'll go well with the 1st course or the weather..
-Please give ideas for alternative main course.. I'm completely out of ideas. I want to make something that I can prepare ahead of time...
- How do you make a pomegranate coulis? does it need to cook?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Anneke.....

the inlaws huh!! always fun LOL...

Why not try a twist on the scandinavian style of gravlox and cure with cilantro instead of dill and sprinkle with tequla,pasilla pepper and the salt and brown suger etc,serve with a cool salad of jicama and lime,zoro the plate with a scallion mayo and serve with cumin crisp,Lamb shank? I think I would lean towards the rack or loin,keep it simple. maybe cut some chops and hit them with some fresh rosemary and bruised mint,chopped garlic and black peppercorns..drizzel with some evoo.Then slice some eggplant thin lenth wise and leach,make some hummis and baba gounoush..pat the eggplant dry and spread the huumis and baba,roll like a cigar,bread them and fry and serve them with your chopes grilled. Maybe a tomato,feta, chic pea salad.

If you really want to do the shank,why don't you remove the meat from the bone after it is done,slice it thin and cool,make some capanato and a chive mashed potato,make a layer of each on top of eachother in a ring mold,brush with olive oil and bake until hot and serve with a tapinade vinaigrette.

let us know how it goes.

cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I forgot about the pomigranite coulis....

what are you thinking about making with this?

I have never made what I would call a "coulis" from pomagranite,But I make an ice using the pulp from the seeds. The only time I use cooked pomagranite is when using a syrup from the middle east,this is VERY,VERY strong stuff and I use a little bit in marinades or brush a little on something in the oven to add spice and color,besides that I just use the fruit as a interesting color,texture and flavor component
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Thank you CC, brilliant as usual..
I can't make lamb chops because that's what I made for them last time. I love all of your ideas and will definitely try them on my younger friends... My in-laws however have a more traditional palate. I want to push their boundaries a little bit but not rock the boat too much if you know what I mean. I love your eggplant idea! Sounds divine! About the jicama: I haven't had very good experiences with it. I found it quite flavourless actually. How exactly do you prepare it? And one more question: what is capanato?

by the way, about the pomegranate: I was just curious... I've been making coulis out of just about everything these days for my own personal decadence with ice creams and such... I thought using pomegrenate would be really nice.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

herg goat cheese or chevre, fried capers, baby greens,preserved lemons and lavosh for the gravalox

Boned leg of lamb marinated in lemon, rosemary, garlic.....precook and then finish on the grill.....
caponata is great and only gets better later, eggplant, tomato, white raisins, capers, celery, balsalmic pinch of sugar, black pepper served cold with pita

Greek salad with calamatas, feta, asparagus, red pepper, cucumber...oregano lemon dressing

Orzo with chicken stock, garlic and lemon zest

I'd make a simple syrup and add pomagrainte molasses...
fun baklava....this too good made in advance

CC you do amazing things with eggplants.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

herg goat cheese or chevre, fried capers, baby greens,preserved lemons and lavosh for the gravalox

Boned leg of lamb marinated in lemon, rosemary, garlic.....precook and then finish on the grill.....
caponata is great and only gets better later, eggplant, tomato, white raisins, capers, celery, balsalmic pinch of sugar, black pepper served cold with pita

Greek salad with calamatas, feta, asparagus, red pepper, cucumber...oregano lemon dressing

Orzo with chicken stock, garlic and lemon zest

I'd make a simple syrup and add pomagrainte molasses...
fun baklava....this too good made in advance

CC you do amazing things with eggplants.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Good grief, you sound like such a genius CC. I barely understand that menu, but then, I guess since I'm not a chef it's forgiveable. I'm interested in that eggplant thing you described. I know about the hummus, but could you tell me how to do the whole dish? I think the sorority would love that one.


----------

